# Shout-out to CKTG



## dannynyc

I'm actually not sure if this is posted in the right section, but I wanted to report the positive customer service experience I had with Chef Knives To Go. I ordered a 270mm Konosuke HD Funayuki Gyuto. It was shipped very quickly. It arrived with a blond ferrule, unlike the photo on CKTG's website. Though it was frivolous, after laying down all that money, I wanted the knife to look just they way I wanted it, and I wanted a darker ferrule. Anyway, Mark offered to exchange it without any restocking fee and even paid my return postage (he ended up paying shipping 3 times). He probably lost money on this deal, but he won me over as a customer, and I'll be coming back.

A small caveat: I did find Mark to be a little bit curt over email. Email can be that way, and I'm the first to admit that I was a demanding, probably even annoying customer, but I did find his responses to my emails to be a bit short of gracious. But at the end of the day, he put up with my demands and didn't make me wait, and for that I'm grateful.


----------



## bikehunter

LOL


----------



## labor of love

great choice. great knife. i prefer darker ferrules myself.


----------



## Dave Martell

Wow finally a positive post about CKTG....well not from a shill anyway


----------



## cclin

good to hear that.....


----------



## rdpx

Dave Martell said:


> Wow finally a positive post about CKTG....well not from a shill anyway



mostly positive


----------



## panda

his email responses are very short and not much conversing. but i've made multiple purchases through that site and haven't run into any real issues. last purchase there was a branded sharpie included which i thought was a neat little gift as i go through TONS of those at work (in kitchen). a cheap freebie but it's exactly the right context to offer it. 

has anyone tried the richmond laser in AS? apparently it's made in japan and not by lamson. the grind and profile looks good, wa alternative to Hiro AS maybe? i'd really like to try the petty since it's taller than most but everything is out of stock at the moment. would be really cool if there were more handle options. a simple (but good f&f) magnolia wood with buffalo horn ferrule would be nice.

ditto on darker ferrules, i think the blonde looks atrocious!


----------



## dannynyc

Well this is all very confirmatory.


----------



## stevenStefano

How do you like the funayuki? I have an older 270 HD and I like it a lot and the newer versions interest me


----------



## dannynyc

Supposed to arrive tomorrow, will let you know.


----------



## mkmk

Glad to hear it. 

FWIW, I've got the 240 funayuki/gyuto, and love it.


----------



## franzb69

i'm saving up for the aogami laser myself


----------



## labor of love

franzb69 said:


> i'm saving up for the aogami laser myself



the spine is 3.4-3.0mm for a 240 gyuto. im not sure why mark decided to market the knife as a "laser". atleast it has a good looking profile though.


----------



## Dusty

It's definitely not a laser as we would define them, I do wonder who is making them though...


----------



## franzb69

i don't mind it not being a truly a laser. so long as it cuts well.

=D

and yes, i like the profile as well.


----------



## dannynyc

Whoa, hijack!


----------



## NO ChoP!

Which do you prefer; Pop Secret or Orville Redenbacher?


----------



## dannynyc




----------



## DeepCSweede

NO ChoP! said:


> Which do you prefer; Pop Secret or Orville Redenbacher?



I prefer mine from the movie theater with lots of butter.


----------



## Jim

Gents,
All the Sr. members here on the KKF know the history with the vendor in question. What we must not assume is that a new member would be privy to that info and make him feel unwelcome to post about a legitimate question, concern or post a review. Our policy from day one was to allow vendor reviews good and/or bad as long as they were on point and not an ax grinding session.

Please lets keep the off topic posts out of the thread.

The team would really appreciate your cooperation and support on this.


----------



## dannynyc

It's true I was unaware of any issue. Corresponding with Jim offline to get more info.


----------



## dannynyc

Sorry if I tapped into any raw feelings with my post, certainly not my intent. I was in the dark.


----------



## Jim

I just hope this did not give you a bad impression about the fine members of this community. The willingness to share their experience and thoughts is unparalleled on the interwebs.


----------



## dannynyc

Not at all. Everyone was very restrained and anyway nothing was directed at me.


----------



## DeepCSweede

dannynyc

My apologies if we offended you in any way, shape or form. I am glad you had a good experience as a whole with them. While I will not do business with him you definitely did not step on my toes, I just like to have fun with a post now and then and I really do prefer movie popcorn too. 

ON that note - welcome to the forums if I haven't already done so and have fun with your new toy.

Eric


----------



## Lefty

Woah! I'm late to the party. Nice knife, and Mark likely fields about 50-100 emails a day. I can be short when I have to handle 5-10. He'll get you a great knife, and you're among many who've had positive experiences with him. I'm glad it's worked out well. 

Don't forget to show is pics when you get it!


----------



## NO ChoP!

I was just being silly.


----------



## labor of love

I just want pics ASAP


----------



## snowbrother

Before I became a member of the forums here, I ordered my Konosuke Fujiyama Kiritsuke Yanagiba (270mm) in White #1 from him. I honestly had a pretty good experience. I ordered a saya with the knife. A couple days after ordering it, he sent me an email stating that he cracked it slightly when he was drilling the pin hole. The pin still locks it in place and it covers the blade nicely, regardless. He sent me the saya and refunded the cost. He seemed very courteous in the emails I received from him. 

While I do not know the exact history with that site, I do know its a sensitive subject. I still check his site regularly because he does carry blades that I can't find anywhere else. While the prices can be a bit higher, my experience with him was still relatively positive so I will most likely still order from him if he happens to get something in stock that I want and nobody else has.


----------



## jgraeff

there should be no reason that we cant discuss a vendor, that has had both positive and negative reviews from all members on this forum. I don't necessarily agree with all of his business ethics however i have not have a "bad" experience and i continue to shop there. I know others here that love that site and some who hate it. None the less we shouldn't bash others for liking it because we had a bad experience. I know this is best forum around and the people here really are the best and helpful i know. I have been members among various forums and this is my all time favorite.


----------



## chinacats

I've been out of town and thought I time warped back to 4-1...glad you had a good experience. 

I am one of those with bad experiences and will never buy anything there again. :scared4:

Cheers!


----------



## dannynyc

For the record, I didn't think anyone was giving me a hard time, so I have no issues with people expressing their frustrations regarding the experiences they've had. I just felt like I'd been a demanding customer and wanted to give a vendor the props I thought he deserved (not being aware of, as I mentioned earlier, the bad blood).

Long live free speech and to each their own!


----------



## dannynyc

I promise, I will post some. It still hasn't arrived (USPS's fault).



labor of love said:


> I just want pics ASAP


----------



## kalaeb

dannynyc said:


> For the record, I didn't think anyone was giving me a hard time, so I have no issues with people expressing their frustrations regarding the experiences they've had. I just felt like I'd been a demanding customer and wanted to give a vendor the props I thought he deserved (not being aware of, as I mentioned earlier, the bad blood).
> 
> Long live free speech and to each their own!



You are not alone, all of my experiences have been very positive, its the reason I have spent a couple thousand over the years with CKTG.


----------



## eshua

I feel bad for everyone who's gotten less service than they need. I work 8 blocks from his shop and pretty much invite myself over whenever I'm in a buying mood. Been very fun to pick over all his stuff, but probably a big waste of his time ... keeping him from dealing with other customers lol


----------



## ThEoRy

From what I hear, the AS laser is extremely thin behind the edge. I've considered getting one myself due to the wa handle alone.


----------



## labor of love

ThEoRy said:


> From what I hear, the AS laser is extremely thin behind the edge. I've considered getting one myself due to the wa handle alone.



I'm not a fan of knife fanatic's knife reviews but he does a decent job demonstrating the knifes cutting ability. If the knife was sold by someone other than mark I would seriously consider purchasing it.


----------



## labor of love

kalaeb said:


> You are not alone, all of my experiences have been very positive, its the reason I have spent a couple thousand over the years with CKTG.



Kaleab, I'm glad you've had good experiences with mark, but in all honesty you're probably getting some preferential treatment if you're spending that much coin. Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## mhlee

eshua said:


> I feel bad for everyone who's gotten less service than they need. I work 8 blocks from his shop and pretty much invite myself over whenever I'm in a buying mood. Been very fun to pick over all his stuff, but probably a big waste of his time ... keeping him from dealing with other customers lol



I received two knives from him that had defects. The first one was about $350. He willing took back the first knife (and sold it to someone else) after I pointed out an issue with it, recommended that I buy a "better" knife according to him because he wasn't sure if he would get more of these knives in. I agreed to do so, but I lost the benefit of a discount and paid more for this second knife (he didn't bring up offering the discount on the second and more expensive knife I purchased) and waited months until this second knife came in. 

Then, this second knife had issues. This one was almost $400. I noticed an issue right away. He told me to go talk to the maker. I noticed another issue. Same thing. Each time I told him I noticed a problem with the knife, he told me to go talk to the maker. He brushed me off and told me to go deal with the maker directly every time. He took no responsibility for it and never offered a refund. After noticing three separate defects, I returned it unilaterally and demanded a refund. 

He then proceed to yell at me when he received the knife and my demand for a refund because I unilaterally returned a knife with several defects after he never offered a refund after I told him of defect after defect with this knife. This is not hyperbole - he yelled at me, yelled at me for doing what I did.

I told him under most laws he is as responsible as the manufacturer for selling defective products, he then had the gall to then tell me to, "Talk to [him] like a man." ***??? You won't offer a refund to me for a $400 knife that has several defects because you're too tightfisted to do what's right, and when I finally am fed up with your dismissive attitude and send back the knife and demand a refund, you yell at me at tell me to "talk to him like a man"? If he acted like a "man" and did what was right in the first damn place, I would have never had to send the knife back and demand a refund and listen to his stupid "talk to me like a man" BS. (I did receive a refund for the knife.)

He's also taken advantage of friendships to learn more about various aspects of the knife-selling business and sharpening, then expanded his business to compete directly with other vendors he learned from, and purposely stocked and priced items to undercut these vendors. He's also approached other knife manufacturers who were introduced by other vendors and then bought knives from these manufacturers to directly compete with other vendors. 

He's precisely the type of person I would never want to do business with. And, because of that, he lost thousands of dollars of business from me, that I've gladly paid to the vendors here, including Dave Martell, Jon, Stefan, Dave (BoardSmith), Maksim, Marko, and Mark at Burl Source. 

If you really feel bad, how about telling him to be a more principled businessperson, to stop selling knives that have a number of fit and finish/quality issues (plenty of evidence here and other places about this), and to stop giving some of the worst customer service imaginable?


----------



## mhlee

labor of love said:


> Kaleab, I'm glad you've had good experiences with mark, but in all honesty you're probably getting some preferential treatment if you're spending that much coin. Not that there's anything wrong with that.



Kalaeb also has had a working relationship with Mark in the past. 

(I'm just pointing this out for the sake of fact. On a personal level, although I've never met Kalaeb, I've only had good encounters with him. I've bought a knife from him and corresponded with him a number of times.)


----------



## Patatas Bravas

Jim said:


> Our policy from day one was to allow vendor reviews good and/or bad as long as they were on point and not an ax grinding session.



Boy, evil Mark and CKTG comes up here time and time again, and I can't blame people for their negative comments if that's what they've experienced, and it's good that this is known to the community. (Personally, I've just once bought stropping stuff from Mark, and then nothing else again after reading the many warnings.) I have a suggestion, however. How about just being honest and creating a 'good/bad stuff about CKTG' thread, and then any time old issues pops up (probably will again very shortly) new members or anyone concerned can just then be referred to this thread? 'If you want to know about this, have a look here.' Etc. This would seem more efficient and less repetitive; it would also be more honest and open because, despite Jim's statement of 'official' policy, there has always been loads of axe grinding about this that has been tolerated, even to the point of the previous official and somewhat vengeful and even envious bans of said seller and website. If I were Mark, I'd probably be a bit amused by it all, if I had time to be. Going back to the start of this thread, my guess is that if he's a bit curt with his emails then it's because he's busy and gets lots of custom. Perhaps some other sellers are the same.


----------



## xuz

I've bought a couple of things from him, and the transactions were nothing out of ordinary, which is a good thing.

But the tutorial/review stuff coming out of him and his crew range from mildly idiotic to down right embarrassing. I always shake my head whenever I see his materials.


----------



## Patatas Bravas

I've noticed that too. Wonder if it actually helps business? Seems like it'd be better to assume people are intelligent, rather than naive dummies.


----------



## labor of love

If what happened to mhlee happened to me I would feel the need to vent and share the experience with others. So I do sympathize with him. I'm kinda over bitching about mark myself but when a new thread is titled "Shout out to CKTG" it's kinda inevitable that negative feelings come out among us.


----------



## Patatas Bravas

Me too, and I also sympathise. However, I can't also help but wonder if evil Mark sometimes has a look here and a good chuckle to himself over all the attention he gets.


----------



## ajhuff

Nice to see we can finally have this type of discussion with some sense of civility and less hostility to other members. 

-AJ


----------



## mhlee

Patatas Bravas said:


> This would seem more efficient and less repetitive; it would also be more honest and open because, despite Jim's statement of 'official' policy, there has always been loads of axe grinding about this that has been tolerated, even to the point of the previous official and somewhat vengeful and even envious bans of said seller and website.



Vengeful? You consider the policies that are in place to be vengeful?

Also, what do you mean by "envious bans"? Who's envious?


----------



## Crothcipt

Woa woa hold the horses we can now type cktg without it getting some unloving???? When did this happen???


----------



## Dave Martell

Patatas Bravas said:


> .....despite Jim's statement of 'official' policy, there has always been loads of axe grinding about this that has been tolerated, even to the point of the previous official and* somewhat vengeful and even envious bans of said seller and website*. If I were Mark, I'd probably be a bit amused by it all, if I had time to be. Going back to the start of this thread, my guess is that if he's a bit curt with his emails then it's because he's busy and gets lots of custom. Perhaps some other sellers are the same.




What if you had to start a forum because you were being kicked off of another forum (where your livelihood was earned) because the "said seller" had run you out of town.......would you still feel the same? :eyebrow:


----------



## Dave Martell

ajhuff said:


> Nice to see we can finally have this type of discussion with some sense of civility and less hostility to other members.
> 
> -AJ




AJ, what the hell are you talking about? I sure hope that you're not stirring the pot....again.


----------



## Dave Martell

Crothcipt said:


> Woa woa hold the horses we can now type cktg without it getting some unloving???? When did this happen???




About a month before the sale of the forum I opened up the censors to allow CKTG to be discussed, however, all links to his business are still verboten.


----------



## kalaeb

mhlee said:


> Kalaeb also has had a working relationship with Mark in the past.
> 
> (I'm just pointing this out for the sake of fact. On a personal level, although I've never met Kalaeb, I've only had good encounters with him. I've bought a knife from him and corresponded with him a number of times.)



True enough, I still like you guys though


----------



## jared08

Patatas Bravas said:


> I've noticed that too. Wonder if it actually helps business? Seems like it'd be better to assume people are intelligent, rather than naive dummies.


 
I feel as tho his targeted audience is the general public just looking for something better than a department store knife, not experienced folk who eat, sleep, and, breath the cutlery world like most here. That being said, his and his vendors videos, while lacking the expertise one can find here, will leave the commoner thoroughly entertained.

I sympathize with those of you who have had bad experiences, i have had only positive myself. I worked my way from a sur la table knife, up to CKTG, and in turn ended up here to get more knowledge of the topic to get higher quality products. I almost feel as if his site has become the stepping stone people will go through if they "step in it" and indulge in this wonderful obsession.:2cents:


----------



## mhlee

Patatas Bravas said:


> Me too, and I also sympathise. However, I can't also help but wonder if evil Mark sometimes has a look here and a good chuckle to himself over all the attention he gets.



He may. 

But, rest assured, he or his sycophants also definitely look here regularly to see what's being offered and try to compete with what the vendors offer here by offering similar, or nearly identical products or services like the newly offered Hiromoto etching and thinning service by Shaun Fernandez. :lame: Kind of like how Mark offered the Beston 500, Bester 1200, Rika 5000 combo after Dave first really praised this combo years ago and sold these stones together (Mark originally pushed Shapton Glass Stones for beginners; see his beginners sharpening videos if they're still around) :lame::lame:, and how Mark started selling Fujiwara Teruyasu knives after Jon carried these knives :lame::lame::lame:.

So, I hope you'd be fine with running your own business, only to see a direct competitor try and copy exactly what you're doing and trying to offer the same products and services at a lesser cost. 

Or, is this kind of business model and strategy something you do already?


----------



## mzer

mhlee said:


> He may.
> 
> But, rest assured, he or his sycophants also definitely look here regularly to see what's being offered and try to compete with what the vendors offer here by offering similar, or nearly identical products or services like the newly offered Hiromoto etching and thinning service by Shaun Fernandez. :lame: Kind of like how Mark offered the Beston 500, Bester 1200, Rika 5000 combo after Dave first really praised this combo years ago and sold these stones together (Mark originally pushed Shapton Glass Stones for beginners; see his beginners sharpening videos if they're still around) :lame::lame:, and how Mark started selling Fujiwara Teruyasu knives after Jon carried these knives :lame::lame::lame:.
> 
> So, I hope you'd be fine with running your own business, only to see a direct competitor try and copy exactly what you're doing and trying to offer the same products and services at a lesser cost.
> 
> Or, is this kind of business model and strategy something you do already?



You'd kind of have to be an idiot not to look at what is working elsewhere and copy it. Look at every other kind of store, it always works that way.


----------



## mhlee

mzer said:


> You'd kind of have to be an idiot not to look at what is working elsewhere and copy it. Look at every other kind of store, it always works that way.



Fair enough. But to do it to a person he openly called a friend in a public forum, who he learned from, and asked for help from, then turned right around and offered the same product and directly undercut the same "friend"?

This is exactly why the vendors now won't give out any information other than the bare minimum. 

So, if you ever happen to ask "Why won't [INSERT NAME OF VENDOR] tell me more about [INSERT STONE, KNIFE STEEL, GEOMETRY, PROFILE, ETC.]?" you can just answer the question with your own response.


----------



## Dave Martell

mhlee said:


> Fair enough. But to do it to a person he openly called a friend in a public forum, who he learned from, and asked for help from?




BINGO!


----------



## mzer

mhlee said:


> Fair enough. But to do it to a person he openly called a friend in a public forum, who he learned from, and asked for help from?



Oh, I am sure he is a jerk, and his sycophant Ken is the weirdest human being I've ever seen on video, but I think he can be a jerk without everything he does being notable for its jerkiness.

I'm only a month or two into this whole knife world, so I don't really know what I am talking about, fwiw.


----------



## Dave Martell

mzer said:


> .....and his sycophant Ken is the weirdest human being




BINGO!


----------



## ajhuff

Dave Martell said:


> AJ, what the hell are you talking about? I sure hope that you're not stirring the pot....again.



Damn.

I'm just saying nice to not see KKF members attacking each other. People are able to say they've had a positive experience or a negative experience and nobody's making any personal attacks. That's new and nice to see.

But I guess I spoke too soon. Way to take my positive observation about the forum and make me out to be a jerk.

-AJ


----------



## Dave Martell

AJ, maybe we should go private with this conversation we're about to have.


----------



## Patatas Bravas

Dave Martell said:


> What if you had to start a forum because you were being kicked off of another forum (where your livelihood was earned) because the "said seller" had run you out of town.......would you still feel the same? :eyebrow:



Yes, sure! Being kicked off wouldn't be fun, worse if it involved your livelihood, and worse yet if you noticed the orchestrator's business blossom. Sympathies. 



mhlee said:


> Vengeful? You consider the policies that are in place to be vengeful? Also, what do you mean by "envious bans"? Who's envious?



Maybe have a read again and send me a PM if things aren't clear. 



mhlee said:


> Or, is this kind of business model and strategy something you do already?



Charming. No, no it isn't. Don't run a business and wouldn't enjoy copying one if I did. Nice of you to ask, though.


----------



## Mike9

Maybe the best reply to the OP would have been none at all? Silence sends a big message and sometimes invites a discreet inquiry.


----------



## Patatas Bravas

Hehe - yes, that's probably a good point!


----------



## labor of love

Still want those koni funiyuki pics. ASAP. Lol


----------



## mhenry

I have always received very good no-nonsense service from Mark.


----------



## NO ChoP!

Orville Redenbacher has no trans fats.


----------



## ThEoRy

I have an idea. Just for kicks, head on over to Mark's forum and start a thread titled, "Shout out to Dave Martell" Wherein the op describes a wonderful experience with Dave's business.... :rofl2::rofl2::rofl2::rofl2::rofl2::rofl2::rofl2::rofl2:


----------



## Salty dog

I could write a book on this subject but it wouldn't sell. 

Bottom line, I have no issues buying from CKTG.


----------



## chuck239

ajhuff said:


> But I guess I spoke too soon. Way to take my positive observation about the forum and make me out to be a jerk.
> 
> -AJ



Here we go again.... The martyr coming out. If you're being "made out to be one" it may not be anyones fault but your own.


----------



## chuck239

I have had good experiences (and lots of them a few years ago). Then I had a really bad one. Have only used him once or twice since. I think there are many vendors that are much more honest and KNOWLEDGEABLE vendors out there. The product videos alone make me not want to buy stuff. But, to each their own and its good to see the vendor can be talked about. Personally as my two cents, I wont be buying from CKTG ever again..

-Chuck


----------



## ajhuff

chuck239 said:


> Here we go again.... The martyr coming out. If you're being "made out to be one" it may not be anyones fault but your own.



Seriously, what are you talking about? Last time you said I was vendor. I think you have me confused with someone else. Again, *ALL I WAS DOING WAS MAKING A POSITIVE COMMENT ABOUT THE LACK OF MUDSLINGING.* I thought it was nice to see.

-AJ


----------



## Squilliam

From my few dealings with Mark, all I can say is that he is a businessman, a little bit of a knife noob compared to some of the other vendors, but a nice guy at heart. He fixed a minor error in the shipping of an item at his loss, and personally replied to my emails (thoroughly), even though he must have tons to reply to.

I expect the 'curt' responses some members have received are simply due to him being very busy, with not a lot of time to resolve each email.


----------



## chinacats

ajhuff said:


> Seriously, what are you talking about? Last time you said I was vendor. I think you have me confused with someone else. Again, *ALL I WAS DOING WAS MAKING A POSITIVE COMMENT ABOUT THE LACK OF MUDSLINGING.* I thought it was nice to see.
> 
> -AJ



I think a positive comment would have left out a reference to mudslinging...you kind of set yourself up with the tone used. 




Squilliam said:


> From my few dealings with Mark, all I can say is that he is a businessman, a little bit of a knife noob compared to some of the other vendors, but a nice guy at heart. He fixed a minor error in the shipping of an item at his loss, and personally replied to my emails (thoroughly), even though he must have tons to reply to.
> 
> I expect the 'curt' responses some members have received are simply due to him being very busy, with not a lot of time to resolve each email.



This is a much deeper issue about business ethics/scruples than a short email response from a vendor. Businessman no, salesman yes and a good one at that--look how many people are happy with their **** products because 'he was so nice and helpful'. As to his lack of product knowledge, you are correct.


Seriously, can't we just go back to censoring out those sorry *******?


----------



## ajhuff

All of you are right. I didn't realize I was being a complete ass when I said,
_"Nice to see we can finally have this type of discussion with some sense of civility and less hostility to other members."_ 
I felt like I was being made out to be a jerk so I then clarified by saying, 
_"I'm just saying nice to not see KKF members attacking each other. People are able to say they've had a positive experience or a negative experience and nobody's making any personal attacks. That's new and nice to see."_ But that was taken wrong too. I'm sorry. When Chuck called me out I got defensive. Again, I'm sorry. 

I'm not a bad guy. I don't give a hoot about CKTG. I just don't like seeing KKF member snipe one another and it was nice to see for about 2 pages there was no sniping. I won't post on this thread again. If you have more bones to pick with me, PM me.

-AJ


----------



## labor of love

does anybody make popcorn from scratch? Butter flavored oil that is commonly used in many commercial microwave popcorns really weirds me out. ive had to use butter flavored oil at some of my less savory jobs(no pun intended)and i find it to be pretty nasty.


----------



## Zwiefel

labor of love said:


> does anybody make popcorn from scratch? Butter flavored oil that is commonly used in many commercial microwave popcorns really weirds me out. ive had to use butter flavored oil at some of my less savory jobs(no pun intended)and i find it to be pretty nasty.



It's the only way I make it...just found it to be easier and tastier than uWave popcorn. I like using lemon-infused EVOO and garlic salt...gotta hit it with the salt right after you dump it from the pan...sometimes a little black and red pepper too. 

Grapeseed oil is also excellent for popcorn.


----------



## tkern

Can this please stop? This discussion happens every few weeks with the same result everytime. Agree to disagree and remember that you're on a forum discussing knives, knife related things, the occasional straight razor and other oddities.


----------



## chinacats

Zwiefel said:


> It's the only way I make it...just found it to be easier and tastier than uWave popcorn. I like using lemon-infused EVOO and garlic salt...gotta hit it with the salt right after you dump it from the pan...sometimes a little black and red pepper too.
> 
> Grapeseed oil is also excellent for popcorn.



I don't have a microwave and can't stand the popcorn it makes...I cook mine in a wok.:biggrin:


----------



## dough

read the topic and slightly expected some of this but you guys don't disappoint.

i must admit though this thread needs more konesuke pics and hopefully a review. i don't own a funayuki but i own a regular konesuke gyuto so still very interested in your opinion.
also i like the blond ferrule so i woulda said ooooh i got lucky rather then awe that's not what i wanted.


----------



## Zwiefel

chinacats said:


> I don't have a microwave and can't stand the popcorn it makes...I cook mine in a wok.:biggrin:



I think I've used just about everything in my kitchen: wok, cast iron and teflon skillet, sauce pans...maybe my Le Crueset is the only thing I haven't used...actually I even used the uWave once! (salt, oil paper bag, popcorn...when I was a kid and before we knew about the crap they use to make paper.)


----------



## labor of love

Zwiefel said:


> It's the only way I make it...just found it to be easier and tastier than uWave popcorn. I like using lemon-infused EVOO and garlic salt...gotta hit it with the salt right after you dump it from the pan...sometimes a little black and red pepper too.
> 
> Grapeseed oil is also excellent for popcorn.


sounds pretty damn good....im craving parmesan popcorn...


----------



## Salty dog

I have a pot strictly for popcorn. We make it at least three times a week. I use the business half of a pressure cooker. Nice and brown inside from years of popcorn making. I use the lid but not tight, steam ruins popcorn.

P.S. Nutritional yeast.


----------



## Zwiefel

Salty dog said:


> I use the lid but not tight, steam ruins popcorn.[/QUOTE
> 
> 100% agree. a frying pan with a saucepan lid is a good example of this.
> 
> 
> 
> Salty dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nutritional yeast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do tell...
Click to expand...


----------



## labor of love

ahhhh...nutritional yeast...back in the day when i was vegan(dont ask) i used to live off that stuff. okay, if anybody has a cool popcorn recipe they should add it to this thread Mr. Dinky started http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/12156-One-Recipe-Only-one-And-you-vouch-for-it 
you can also make pretty decent vegan mac and cheese with nutritional yeast, mustard, tamari...


----------



## Zwiefel

labor of love said:


> okay, now someone seriously needs to submit their popcorn recipe at the thread Mr. Dinky started http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/12156-One-Recipe-Only-one-And-you-vouch-for-it so us popcorn noobs can get some pointers.



Done. Now, tell me about how/why to use nutritional yeast in popcorn....quid pro quo, non? :viking:


----------



## labor of love

nutritional yeast is sorta similar to like cheese powder, or whatever that stuff is that gets all over your hands after you eat doritos or Cheese Its. so i could see nutritional yeast being a cool topping to sprinkle on top of popcorn with garlic salt.


----------



## eshua

When my parents divorced 15 years ago, it was very amicable and adult. With one exception... 

My father calls me over one day, and reminds me there is one flimsy lightweight sauce pan used only by him and only for popcorn. He worked a lot and didn't really cook. Making popcorn for movie night was about as far as it went with him in the kitchen, so I went along with it and stole it from my mothers house for him. 

To this day my mother blames me for her terrible popcorn LOL.


----------



## chinacats

eshua said:


> When my parents divorced 15 years ago, it was very amicable and adult. With one exception...
> 
> My father calls me over one day, and reminds me there is one flimsy lightweight sauce pan used only by him and only for popcorn. He worked a lot and didn't really cook. Making popcorn for movie night was about as far as it went with him in the kitchen, so I went along with it and stole it from my mothers house for him.
> 
> To this day my mother blames me for her terrible popcorn LOL.



That's a great story!


----------



## Zwiefel

eshua said:


> When my parents divorced 15 years ago, it was very amicable and adult. With one exception...
> 
> My father calls me over one day, and reminds me there is one flimsy lightweight sauce pan used only by him and only for popcorn. He worked a lot and didn't really cook. Making popcorn for movie night was about as far as it went with him in the kitchen, so I went along with it and stole it from my mothers house for him.
> 
> To this day my mother blames me for her terrible popcorn LOL.



Perfect wrap for this thread. Poetic.


----------



## panda

different popcorn recipe:
no butter, use canola or peanut oil.

fresh chopped dill
onion powder
cracked peppercorn medley (the mccormack kind is great for this as it also has coriander seeds)
grated aged white cheddar
grated parm
fine lemon zest


----------



## Jim

***Sigh***


----------



## GLE1952

I love popcorn so much I have a 16 oz Gold Medal machine with Coconut popping oil. Never have gotten tired of good old butter or good butter flavored topping.
I do like to add a mixture of Jalapeno powder and flavacol but be careful with pepper powder on hot popcorn, it will clean your sinuses if you're not used to it!:shocked3: 
Other flavors I've tried are just novelties to me.

Glen


----------



## Zwiefel

nice looking popper GLE1952...where does one find Jalepeno powder?


----------



## Colorado_cutter

ajhuff said:


> Seriously, what are you talking about? Last time you said I was vendor. I think you have me confused with someone else. Again, *ALL I WAS DOING WAS MAKING A POSITIVE COMMENT ABOUT THE LACK OF MUDSLINGING.* I thought it was nice to see.
> 
> -AJ


Second that. Ajhuff was making a very useful and welcome comment.


----------



## Chefget

Anybody tried popping sorghum...very small, very tasty, though only yields about 65% (but worth it!)

-Michael


----------



## El Pescador

I like popped sorghum a lot. We'd do a poppycock with it and sesame brickle. Good stuff!


----------



## ecchef

This one courtesy of Aki & Alex:

http://blog.ideasinfood.com/ideas_in_food/2008/08/spiced-honey-popcorn.html


----------



## bieniek

I dont really understand how mods are allowing that and why? 10 pages about nothing at all. Post count is impotrtant again or?

You dont like ChefKnivesFromLame.com website, and Shaun Paraolympic Video Sharpening service? How many here shout out loud about how lame he is and then buy from his shop to save few bucks/whatever other reason. 
He really has better selection? I just dont check the website, so dont know. Simple as it is. 

I see internet as a way to help me contacting a vendor, for example theres one nearby, in Danmark. NOW, I cannot fly in every time to buy something, but I consider internet a medium helping me feel, like I indeed was in his real life shop. And these arent cheapest either.


----------



## ThEoRy

ecchef said:


> This one courtesy of Aki & Alex:
> 
> http://blog.ideasinfood.com/ideas_in_food/2008/08/spiced-honey-popcorn.html



Also, Alex REALLY likes Diet Pepsi. I watched him drink like 3 gallons in one day.


----------



## GLE1952

Zwiefel,
A lot of spice shops have Jalapeno powder.
I've also ordered on line from http://www.chimayotogo.com
Or do an online search.

Glen


----------



## Chef Niloc

Ok I just read this thread and the last few pages threw me off.....is popcorn talk just way to kill a thread, or am I missing something? I know I was gone for some time and my thinking might be a little slow still but if I'm right wouldn't continuously posting be counter productive because it will just keep bumping the thread back to top?

That sad the question you should all ask yourself is would you be ok with your kids having a sleep over with Mark and Ken? Didn't think so,


----------



## labor of love

well the post was supposed to be about the konosuke hd funi and dannyNYCs cktg shopping experience i guess, then we got sidetracked discussing the AS richmond "laser", no chop made a popcorn joke in reference to the hijacking of the thread. a few pages later i resurrected the popcorn discussion because frankly i would rather discuss popcorn than bicker over different interpretations of ajhuffs comments. sorry mods.


----------



## Patatas Bravas

I think what we've witnessed could called a 'Popcorn Protest'. Gandhi himself would be proud. I blame Zwiefel who loves his Indian food and is just so darned peaceful!


----------



## mr drinky

Patatas Bravas said:


> I think what we've witnessed could called a 'Popcorn Protest'. Gandhi himself would be proud. I blame Zwiefel who loves his Indian food and is just so darned peaceful!



I must say that the popcorn protest was awesome. It spaced out the emotions a bit, and it is really hard to make a charged statement after talk of popcorn. Brilliant. 

I don't mean to take away from valid points and opinions but sometimes a thread gains a bit too much negative energy and a reboot is necessary. With that said, it is just time now before CKTG starts selling popcorn.

k.


----------



## Patatas Bravas

Perhaps the popcorn protest could become official practice? I've noticed some censorship and things like frozen threads, etc, even grave references to member bans. But now, things get out of hand again, people will know they'll face the popcorn protest. Be careful!


----------



## GeneH

I was somewhat dismayed at the derailment of the origional post topic, and deferred responding because it just draaaaags... but all is not lost. I always thought _popcorn_ meant "_here we go, let's watch the show."_


----------



## dannynyc

I'm the OP. I took a weekend off from this forum and holy s**t -- what have I wrought? Apologies one more time for stirring the pot. I truly had no idea of the experiences people have had. 

I sure did learn a lot about popcorn though!

The knife arrived Friday. First impressions are very good. I've been crazy busy, but I promise to post photos and a mini-review as soon as I have time.


----------



## franzb69

post away OP!

no worries danny, what's important is the knife. i couldn't care about the seller. knives are the reason why we are all here. that we can all agree on.


----------



## Patatas Bravas

Dannynyc, you will be forever associated with popcorn. And makin' trouble.


----------



## GeneH

dannynyc said:


> Apologies one more time for stirring the pot.


All you did was bring the knife to the party. Someone else is boiling the pot. But it was a bit of an education on the position of some of the members here. Now we know how to stay off the radar....


----------



## Mike9

Hey - I've had great service from M*** so no ill will here. Just sayin' that if it looks like a scab . . . don't pick it.


----------



## mr drinky

I'm actually in Madison right now. I could go shout at him if you'd like 

k.


----------



## Chef Niloc

Patatas Bravas said:


> I think what we've witnessed could called a 'Popcorn Protest'. Gandhi himself would be proud. I blame Zwiefel who loves his Indian food and is just so darned peaceful!





mr drinky said:


> I must say that the popcorn protest was awesome. It spaced out the emotions a bit, and it is really hard to make a charged statement after talk of popcorn. Brilliant.
> 
> I don't mean to take away from valid points and opinions but sometimes a thread gains a bit too much negative energy and a reboot is necessary. With that said, it is just time now before CKTG starts selling popcorn.
> 
> k.




Funny that's kind of what I thought was going on, now it has a catchy name...Love it! Long live "The Popcorn Protest" 
I'm saying it now, I'm saying it here, this could go viral...years from now all around the world people will be using it and it all started right here, kind of cool.


----------



## Bryan

Having purchased a range of knives including Takeda and Konosuke from cktg I have had nothing but excellent service; I will certainly be using them again. The hijacking of threads is increasing on this forum and whilst it is clearly ammusing to a warped few, is frankly not constructive or helpful and puts people off from using this group for its intended purpose. Best, Bryan


----------



## labor of love

Bryan said:


> Having purchased a range of knives including Takeda and Konosuke from cktg I have had nothing but excellent service; I will certainly be using them again. The hijacking of threads is increasing on this forum and whilst it is clearly ammusing to a warped few, is frankly not constructive or helpful and puts people off from using this group for its intended purpose. Best, Bryan


Oh come on man. Hell isn't going to freeze over because we discussed popcorn and the AS richmand "laser". At least we can have a honest open discussion here about knives, which is more than what I can say about the CKTG forum.


----------



## Patatas Bravas

Oh really?


----------



## dannynyc

labor of love said:


> Oh come on man. Hell isn't going to freeze over because we discussed popcorn and the AS richmand "laser". At least we can have a honest open discussion here about knives, which is more than what I can say about the CKTG forum.



Not to start another war here, but I do find the hijacking of posts to be problematic, but for a very practical reason that some may not have considered. We are all familiar with the phenomenon of people starting new threads asking questions that have been addressed dozens of times already on this forum, and we have probably all wished at least once that someone had done a bit of searching the forum before starting a new thread. But as someone who has tried to do this before, when I see a topic about, say, "sharpening advice," and it has 10 pages of comments, half of which are about the virtues of, say, white #1 vs. white #2 after someone has hijacked the thread, I am not going to spend the time reading that post, because the time involved cannot be justified given how many of the comments have nothing to do with the title of the post and the subject I want to research. For the sake of archiving/searching, therefore, I do think it would be more appropriate for people who want to discuss something unrelated or only tangentially related to the topic introduced by the OP to simply start their own thread.

Just my 2 cents. And this of course does not apply to the Popcorn Protest, which I agree was brilliant.


----------



## NO ChoP!

I keep typing paragraphs, and end up self censoring, hence the popcorn jargon...

But I will say this; Movie theater popcorn in bags ticks me off. $9 and I can't get a bucket? What the ???


----------



## cwrightthruya

dannynyc said:


> Not to start another war here, but I do find the hijacking of posts to be problematic, but for a very practical reason that some may not have considered. We are all familiar with the phenomenon of people starting new threads asking questions that have been addressed dozens of times already on this forum, and we have probably all wished at least once that someone had done a bit of searching the forum before starting a new thread. But as someone who has tried to do this before, when I see a topic about, say, "sharpening advice," and it has 10 pages of comments, half of which are about the virtues of, say, white #1 vs. white #2 after someone has hijacked the thread, I am not going to spend the time reading that post, because the time involved cannot be justified given how many of the comments have nothing to do with the title of the post and the subject I want to research. For the sake of archiving/searching, therefore, I do think it would be more appropriate for people who want to discuss something unrelated or only tangentially related to the topic introduced by the OP to simply start their own thread.
> 
> Just my 2 cents. And this of course does not apply to the Popcorn Protest, which I agree was brilliant.




I have to agree to an extent. On some of the other forums it has become almost impossible to sort through the garbage and find the simple piece of information you were searching for in the first place. However, most of the time on this forum, we do at least keep the derailing to a minimun and even then it's usually within context.

That being said...I agree with NO ChoP!, why can't we get a BUCKET of popcorn for $9...and what ticks me off even more is the fact that they never stock the napkins...no wonder movie theater seats feel like lube...


----------



## chinacats

Bryan said:


> Having purchased a range of knives including Takeda and Konosuke from cktg I have had nothing but excellent service; I will certainly be using them again. The hijacking of threads is increasing on this forum and whilst it is clearly ammusing to a warped few, is frankly not constructive or helpful and puts people off from using this group for its intended purpose. Best, Bryan



I don't like your popcorn...kind of slimy...


----------



## labor of love

Bryan said:


> The hijacking of threads is increasing on this forum and whilst it is clearly ammusing to a warped few, is frankly not constructive or helpful and puts people off from using this group for its intended purpose.



Yes sure hijacking is wrong blah blah blah....that's fine, what I take issue with that we're somehow scaring off newcomers by discussing popcorn.


----------



## dannynyc

As the OP, am I allowed to kill this thread? It might do everyone good.


----------

